# Vorbereitungskurs Angelschein?!?



## spike3ß677 (20. April 2009)

Petri,

ich habe mich zuim 25.05.2009 zur Prüfung in Steinfurt angemeldet und möchte vorher gern noch einen Vorbereitungskurs besuchen.

Wo findet zur Zeit einer statt?!?


----------



## Fanne (20. April 2009)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurs Angelschein?!?*

http://www.flensburg-online.de/blog/2009-04/fischerprufung-2009-fischereischein-im-kreis-unna.html

mehr konnte ich leider nicht finden ! , geh doch mal in nen Angelshop und erfrage nach den Schulungen! Dürfte doch wohl nicht so schwer sein etwas eigeninitiative zu haben und sich zu erkundigen !


Viel Glück zur Prüfung


----------



## spike3ß677 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurs Angelschein?!?*

erkundigt habe ich mich natürlich bereits, allerdings findet der Kurs in Steinfurt mangels Teilnehmer nicht statt und wo sonst noch ein Kurs angeboten wird konnte man mir bisher weder beim Kreis noch beim ASV Steinfurt sagen.

Aber vielen Dank für deine Mühen!


----------



## Debilofant (20. April 2009)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurs Angelschein?!?*

Habe das Thema mal in das einschlägige Unterforum verschoben.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## spike3ß677 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurs Angelschein?!?*

Warum verschoben?
Ich suche jemanden aus dem PLZ 3 bzw.4 der mir dazu Antwort geben kann.
Jemand der den Angelschein hat, und mir Antwort geben kann, wird wohl kaum unter "Fischerprüfung" gucken!!!


----------



## DerAngler93 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurs Angelschein?!?*

Doch doch. Hab selber den Schein und guckee auch ab und zu mal rein. Helfen kann ich dir leider nicht. Einfahc mal abwarten


----------



## Debilofant (20. April 2009)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurs Angelschein?!?*

@ spike3ß677: 

Keine Panik, denn verschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben.

Thematisch gehört es nunmal hier hinein, und wenn Du mal in PLZ 3+4 schaust, wirst Du merken, dass alle Interessierten und potenziellen Infogeber fürs Erste (auch!) dort weiterhin über Dein Thema stolpern können und werden. Also, um mangelnde Aufmerksamkeit musst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen, daran hat der "böse"  Moderator schon gedacht.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------

